
Smart and Gets Things Done Are Not Enough - michaelnatkin
https://medium.com/@michaelnatkin/smart-and-gets-things-done-is-not-enough-3c6cf8f4a40e
======
powera
These all sound like good things to look for in people you are hiring, but
what happens for the people who don't have those things?

My sense is that "Smart, Gets Things Done, and Not a Jerk" are all things that
are teachable in the right environment. If you're not at the point where you
can get away with "we only hire the best of the best", you need to know what
you can teach people and what you can't teach people to make smart hires. That
seems like more useful advice to most people than just signs of what the best
of the best look like.

~~~
jyaker
I agree. I focus more on Passion and Flexibility. Without these two traits,
it's much more difficult for someone to change and grow.

